# Farr soda bottle ... Reno, Nevada



## TheCaliKid (Aug 5, 2012)

Picked this up yesterday. Does anyone know anything about it? I like it a lot, I just wish that the label wasn't so faded. 


 Also, I picked up a "double-dash" Pepsi yesterday too (the one you see in the background.) Is there anything special about those?


















 The collection grows...


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey Kid,

 I like the Farr. I'm thinking someone's name at Shoshone Coca-Cola, but don't know for sure.

Chris Weide has yours and another. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd start looking for that one now...[8D]


----------



## TheCaliKid (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> I like the Farr.


 
 I know, I like that Farr a lot too. It's just not something that you see everyday. Thanks for the info. If Chris is calling his a 6.7 on the grade scale, then mine is somewhere around there too. My white part of the label is in better shape than his, I think.  

 The guy I visited yesterday and bought it from, had it outside at the bottom of a "junk bottle" pile in his backyard. He thinks that he found it out in the Nevada desert some 30 years ago. To lean credence to this theory, it still had desert sand and silt in it when I went to clean it out last night. I'll bet it had been sitting in his backyard for decades. 

 He has TONS of stuff. He has hundreds of old tennis rackets, hundreds of old pitchers mitts, hundreds of glass isolators, thousands of bottles, military memorabilia, tons of sports memorabilia and sports hardware, dozens of old metal soda signs, lot's of rare Western ACL's, old ammo, other old signs, other stuff I didn't even see. I was blown away!!! He's been collecting for almost 50 years. He told me that his wife forced him to watch hoarders! 

 His house was better than most museums I've set foot in. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## RCO (Aug 5, 2012)

its a neat bottle i don't know anything about it but i like it , reno isn't that big so its not going to be that common a bottle . some bottles i have i come to realise after a while i'm lucky just to have one of them even if its not in perfect condition .


----------



## TheCaliKid (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RCO
> 
> its a neat bottle i don't know anything about it but i like it , reno isn't that big so its not going to be that common a bottle . some bottles i have i come to realise after a while i'm lucky just to have one of them even if its not in perfect condition .


 

 Amen to that.

 Yeah, at the 1950 census Reno had a population of 32,000


----------



## madman (Aug 5, 2012)

cool bottle! is the label dirty or faded?  nice bottle either way


----------



## TheCaliKid (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> cool bottle! is the label dirty or faded?  nice bottle either way


 
 Thanks brother! 

 It's not dirty, just faded. I cleaned it really good last night.


----------

